# Caja para woofer 6"



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, tengo unos woofer's de 6" puestos en unas cajas que armé cuando era más chico que no sonaban bien pero no las usaba. Ahora me mudé a un departamento y me gustaría armar unos bafles chicos con esos woofers que creo que son buenos. Acá pongo los datos

Modelo: JAHRO LEP 6
6" Woofer
Potencias: 50W RMS
Peso Imán: 15 ozs
Fo: 30Hz
Respuesta en Frecuencia: 30-3500 Hz
SPL: 90DB/1W/1m
Gabinete: 33 x 29 x 20

Si alguien sabe de alguna caja que le pueda hacer, por favor publíquenla.
Desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## gaston sj

hola francisco se ve bien esa caja que armaste talves habias conectado mal los parlantes o no tenias un buen amplificador prueba poniendolo en otro amplificador antes de hacer otra caja y fijate que esten conectados bien en serie o paralelo pero te  recomiendo que los pongas en paralelo o agas funcionar 1 ala ves asi compruebas su rendimiento saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, los puse en paralelo. El medio con un capacitor de 16uF en serie y el tweeter con uno de 3.3uF y no suenan bien los graves.
Probé sacando el medio y poniendo dos woofers pero tampoco. Recubrí el interior con estopa pero tampoco.
El amplificador (un Toshiba de los '80) anda de 10, con otros parlantes suena bien.
Hice un crossover (pasa bajo) activo pero tampoco sonaba bien. Estoy perdido, jaja
Gracias!


----------



## Pablo16

hola Francisco, esos woofer se ven bien...no entiendo por que no suenan bien...encaso de que ya este bien conectado con sus respectivos filtros yo supongo que la opcion seria usar unos de mejor calidad.
saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Si, es lo que pensaba al principio, que lo importante eran los woofers, pero me di cuenta que estaba equivocado cuando armé unos bafles (no copie el diseño de ningun lado) con unos peavey de 15" y sonaban mal, no pegaba el grave. Después los puse en unas cajas bien diseñadas y se notó mucho la diferencia.
Un buen sonido no sólo es merito del woofer sino también de la caja acústica.
Una vez puse uno de estos Jahro sostenidos con la mano sobre la boca de un subwoofer de un home Phonic y sonaba muy bien, osea que el problema no es el woofer.

Gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Francisco. Tengo varios diseños para subir con wofers de 6 pulgadas. Si me orientas un poco tu idea mejor ya que puede ser de 2 o tres vias, bassreflexx o linea de transmisión, tipo columna o caja tradicional, etc... 
Por otro lado te pregunto: las medidas que publicaste no son las de la foto no?
Por último cual es su finalidad?

saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, te agradeceria muchisimo tu ayuda.
Las medidas son las recomendadas por JAHRO, supongo.

Puede ser de 3 vías pero el medio que tengo no es muy bueno, no sé si convendrá hacerlo de 2 vias.
Prefiero tipo columna pero la verdad que lo que quiero es que suene un lindo grave para aprobechar los woofer's.
Bass reflex: no sé las ventajas, decime que me conviene.
Es para un departamento chico. La idea es multiuso, home theatre, musica ambiental, para todo.

Otra vez te agradezco por tu colaboración.
Muchas gracoas


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Disculpas por la demora.
Te paso los datos de varias cajas.

1 - Caja bass reflex de 2 vias.
Medidas: ato 35 cm
              ancho 17 cm.
              profundidad 20 cm.

La caja es totalmente hermetica, construida en fibrofasil de 9 mm y encolada.
Tiene un revestimiento de WATA en todas sus caras interiores MENOS en la cara frontal o donde se sujetan los parlantes.
Los orificios de los parlantes van centrados en el ancho de la cara frontal y el tweeter arriba del woofer.
En la parte inferior de la caja, debajo del woffer van dos tubos de sintoniza de 2.5 cm de diamtero y 10 cm de largo.

Tiene un crossover de 6db/octava que te paso a continuación:

Espero que te funcione.


Luego paso otra.

saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Gracias!
Una pregunta: ¿No es un poco chica? Sólo por curiosidad, ya que no sé mucho al respecto. Pensaba que mientras más grande mejor. Por las dudas vuelvo a decirte lo que quiero, que suene un lindo grave tipo una especie de subwoofer.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Juan Jose

Francisco, la caja parece un poco chica pero la tengo probada y para un 6 pulgadas anda bien.
Desde ya que con un 6 pulgadas no puedes tener unos graves muy profundos y menos con una caja bass reflex. Por ahi una caja bandpas puede ser mejor para eso pero no tengo medidas para 6 pulgadas. Voy a calcular una y luego te la paso. 

Aca te paso un planito de una columna para un 6 pulgadas con un tweter de domo de 2 pulgadas.
Es otra cosa. MUY superior en calidad y mas complicada de construit. Un sonido mas profundo en bajos y tiene una presencia muy profesional. Yo tengo cuatro de estas en un amigo que me encargó 4 para un sistema de cine en casa. 


Te paso algunos comentarios luego que recibas el plano y si te interesa construirlas.

saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Esta me gusta más, pero no me gusta el diseño del tweeter abajo, entonces:
¿Podría hace la caja más alta, poner el tweeter arriba del woofer pero por adentro cerrarla a la altura original, no?

Osea, que quede la torre como está pero arriba agregarle un compartimento aparte para el tweeter, así queda arriba pero no afecta las dimensiones interiores y la acústica.

No entiendo bien lo del tubo de sintonía, ¿el codo cuándo lo hace?
Y el otro tubo, no dice ningún dato.
Otra: ¿Qué madera uso?
¿Recubro todo con wata?

Voy a ver si cuando tenga tiempo, dentro de unos cuantos meses, me las armo.
Gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

Lo del tweter me parece buena idea. Asi mantenes el volumen interior ctte y modificas la acustica.
el tubo de sintonia es un codo como este de la figura. Va mirando para atras (osea sale por la cara posterior a la de alojamiento de los parlantes NO se ve desde el frente) y va mirando hacia ABAJO en el interior de la caja.)

Por ultimo, SI va toda resvestida internamente de wata MNENOS la cara donde se sujetan los parlantes.

El otro agujero que esta debajo del tubo de sintonia NO es un tubo sino el alojamiento de la bornera plastica con los contactos de conexion de la caja con el amplificador.

La madera es MDF de 19 mm.

Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Muchas gracias. Muy clara tu información.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

me parece una madera muy gruesa para yan pequeños parlantes..pero igual esta bien


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Pablo16. En realidad puedes construir la columna con MDF de menor espesor, solamente tienes que tener en cuenta que para que no se produzcan resonancias a +-bajas frecuencias no se debe deformar la caja cuando tienes tu amplificador a maxima potencia. El tema es que las bajas frecuencias se reproducen gracias al movimiento de una onda en el espacio utilizando como vehiculo el aire. La onda que reproduce el parlante por su cono no tiene problemas ya que sale libre por el frente del mismo. El problema es la onda que reproduce el parlante por la parte posterior. Esta onda se encuentra con muchos obstaculos en su camino hasta que logra salir del recinto BAFLE hacia el exteriot. El primer obstaculo es la madera con la que construimos nuestro bafle. Si esta es muy fina y sus dimenciones grandes (fijate que tiene 1 metro de alto) puede hacer que se deforme generando efectos sonoros no deseados como pasa con las cajas que tienene una madera fina y las empleas para reproducir graves.
Por supuesto que esta caja soporta cuando esta bien construida 100 watts RMS y su respuesta en frecuencia es de 25 a 30000 HZ. (todo depende de los parlantes y su calidada).

saludos.


Otra solucion para utilizar si tienes dos wofer de 6 pulgadas es hacer un subgrave con ellos (sin utilizar tweters) y luego te fabricas unos satelites con un parlante medio-bajo de 6 pulgadas y un tweter de 2. O sea puedes lograr esto construyendo dos columnas o bafles satelitales (como las que ya vimos)  y un subgrave que va en el centro.

Les paso los planitos, este no lo fabrique nunca pero teoricamente la curva de respuesta es basante plana. Hay que recortar el subgrave en unos 200 a 300 Hz y luego hay que cortar los satelites en unos 2500 HZ pero que el wofer del satelite no reproduzca las frecuencias por debajo del corte del subgrave. 

Es un proyecto un poco mas complicado pero creo que vale la pena, espero que les sirva.

saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Aca les paso la vista frontal del subgrave de 2 parlantes de 6 pulgadas.

saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Aca les paso el crossover que va dentro de la caja del subgrave. La conexion del canal derecho e izquierdo del amplificador van una a cada uno de los parlantes de 6 pulgadas.
Y sale de la caja del subgrave la conexion para cada uno de los satelites (o columnas altas de wofer y tweter). De esta manera aseguramos el recorte de subgrave en la caja de los 6 pulgadas y la señal que va a los satelites ya recortada en la frecuencia del subgrave.
Los satelites son tal cual los que vimos anteriormente.

Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Gracias!
Finalmente voy a hacer dos columnas y el subwoofer.
Tengo más preguntas:
Atrás del subwoofer se ven dos rectángulos, ¿son los conectores o van abiertos? ¿No tiene tubos de sintonía?

Voy a hacer el sub con los dos woofers en paralelo y un crossover activo y amplificador individual.
Lo cortaré cerca de los 120Hz. Le doy 100W.

Después para las columnas, también crossovers activos y 60W para woofer y 15W para tweeter.


Mirá lo que encontré: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-28610054-parlantes-brel-hoven-multimedia-monitor-_JM_
Parecen las columas


----------



## Juan Jose

Franciso, tienes razon! son muuuuuuuuuuuuuuy parecidas! En realidad no se si seria de Willy Pastrana el diseño. Yo en relidad lo saque de un manual de información de productos. De todas maneras te aseguro que los armnas por 1/4 del precio que venden esas usadas y NO hay como el sonido de las que fabricas tu mismo. 

El subgrave no tiene tubos de sintonia ya que es un diseño de los denominados BAND-PAS o paso de banda. En realidad las dos ventanitas superior e inferior son las sintonias de la caja y parecieran los tubos de sintonia. Los cuadrados traseron son para los conectores de cada parlante.

Fijate que los parlantes son de 5 pulgadas pero no creo que tenga problemas con dos de 6.

Me pregunto quien es wylli pastrana?.

saludos.


PD. Si lo haces activo NO lleva el crossover pasivo que te pase.

Tienes que tener en cuenta que el recorte de graves lo debes hacer electrónicamente.

Recientemente fabrique una subgrave de 8 pulgadas para un home con una placa de control de graves y un amplificador con un TDA1562q que funciona de marabillas. Si la necesitas te lo paso.

saludos. x 2


----------



## Pablo16

Hola Francisco, aca te dejo otras ideas Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Me pregunto quien es wylli pastrana?.
> 
> saludos.



La verdad que no lo sé pero suena importante no? Ja   

La idea de usar crossovers activos es esa, evitar las bobinas y capacitores grandes que te consumen parte de la potencia.

Ah! si los parlantes originales son de 5", ¿es correcto multiplicar las dimensiones por 6/5 así queda todo proporcional o es un invento mio? Una vez lo hice con una caja 1810, la reduje a 15" y andaba mas o menos

Saludos (x3?)


----------



## Juan Jose

Te parece achicar la caja?. Entre 5 y 6 pulgadas no hay mucha diferencia y me parece que va a funcionar mejor porque tiene mas volumen de aire interior para alojar ondas de baja frecuencia. Yo personalmente no achicaría las dimensiones.

suerte en tu proyecto.


----------



## transistonio

no te va a sonar bien los  woffer porque la caja es muy  grande, el woffer debe tener una caja independiente, mas pequeña porsupuesto y con un filtro pasa bajos, para que reprodusca solo las señales graves y  te aseguro  el sonido mejorará, el filtro pasa bajos lo puedes hacer   envolviendo en una barra de ferrita de 1 cm de ancho envuelve  con  alambre para rebobinado nº20 aprox le das unas 30 vueltas mas omenos y veras que tu woffer solo sonara  puro bajos, debes juagar con el numero de vueltas hasta  encontrar el sonido que quieres.

atte.transistonio


----------



## gato200477

Buenas, gente les solicito ayuda para armar unas cajas a unos parlantes que me e comprado.
Los parlantes son:
Marca: Moon
Modelo: MWX-65
Woofer de 6-1/2" con cono de polipropileno y estructura magnetica de 20 Oz
Potencia maxima: 200W
Sesibilidad 92 dB
respuesta de frecuencia: 45Hz - 3.8 KHz
impedancia 8 Ohm
profundidad de montaje 70mm

Bueno les comento que me arme unas cajas sin tener idea mucho del tema y suenan muy mal
las medidas que use fueron 35x22x15 en aglomerado de 15mm de espesor, les coloque un tubo de sintonia 10 cm de profundidad por 4.5 cm de diametro.
Suenan pesimo, por eso q les solicito ayuda con algunas medidas de cajas que me recomienden.
tengo madera mdf para construirlas de 20mm pero no tengo idea que hacer. me an dicho que las bien bien grande 100x50x50 pero leyendo su pagina entiendo que no es tan asi.
Bueno desde ya muchas gracias por su colaboracion.


----------



## tecnicdeso

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about7994.htmlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/altavoces-high-end-bajo-coste-4821/

Esto con alguna modificacion, puede ser apropiado.... Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Aca les paso el plano de la caja de madera por una subgrave octogonal de 8 pulgadas.

Estoy escaneando la placa y los componentes que sonde una revista de publicación española. En realidad viene con un integrado de salida TDA7374B pero yo no se lo instalé y la salida recortada en graves se la conecté a una placa de un amplificador TDA1562Q de las que figuran en este post.

Saludos y espero que te sirva.


Mando algunas fotos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Acá te paso los componentes del filtro de subgraves. Es un filtro de segundo órden del tipo paso/bajo Butterworth. 
R1, R2 = 220 k
R3, R4 = 22 K
R5, R6 = 4K7
R7, R11 = 10 K
R12, R13 = 0.1 ohm / 5 watts
R14 = 2K7
P1 = 22K logaritmico
P2 = 4K7 lineal estereo.

C1, C2 = 470 nf
C3 = 1 Nf
C4 = 330 nf
C5 = 15 Nf
C6 = 150 nf
C7 = 2,2 uf bipolar
C8, C9 = 47 uf x 25 V radial
C10, C13 = 100 nf
C11 = 10 uf x 63 V radial
C12 = 4,7 uf x 63 V radial
C14 = 4700 uf x 25 V radial.

D1 led 
IC1 TS924IN o LM384
IC2 TDA7374B (no necesario si no usas la parte del amplificador).
IC3 7808

Jp1


----------



## Fogonazo

Si les sirve, completa explicacion del calculo con WinISD

http://www.atodovolumen.net/portal/...cintos-para-subwoofer-mediante-el-WinISD.html


----------



## gato200477

gracias man las estoy viendo, tambien estube probando unas cajas que me prestaron de 40x21x21 de medida interior y lo que me parece es que el cono del parlante se mueve demasiado. es normal esto o se debe a que el tubo de sintonia es muy grande. estas cajas tienen el tubo de sintonia en el medio del woofer y el twiter eso es lo correcto o mejor el tubo de sintia abajo del woofer?


----------



## grandecristian

> Juan Jose Galleni escribió:
> 
> Me pregunto quien es wylli pastrana?.
> 
> saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La verdad que no lo sé pero suena importante no? Ja



Willy pastrana
DIseñador , docente y empresario , es la máxima autoridad  en Argentina en materia de Hi End , Home Theater , casa Inteligene y todo lo que requiera alta calidad de imagen y sonido.
Actualmente  docente de la Universidad Nacional de 3 de Febrero , diseñó para el teatro Colon de BsAs los sistemas  de altoparlantes BACH T-02 para las funciones de Balet y / o Opera que requieren música grabada, siendo considerada por la crítica especializada en música clásica  como lo mejor a nivel munidal 

Socio Titular de AES (Audio Engineering Society of USA) la institución madre de los ingenieros dedicados al tema, es un reconocido investigador y diseñador de sistemas acústicos parlantes de cinta y salas de audio multipropósito.

Fundador de la Actual "Cámara Argentina de Audio y Video" (fue su primer presidente en la nueva etapa) y Académico de AAHEA (Academy for Advance High End Audio) tiene la primera patente de invención sobre acústica de la Argentina en los últimos años ( Parlantes con  "Ceramioxide"  ) como también están en trámite de patente los nuevos divisores de frecuencia de " Error de fase Cero"

Figuramos en las principales guías y anuarios Internacionales de equipos a válvulas y de componentes y fabricantes de altoparlantes (con BREL&HOVEN y BACH) como Loudspeaker Industry Source Book (de U.S.A.) y Word Tube Directory (USA)


Fuente:    http://www.wp-hometheater.com/

Salu2.


----------



## Juan Jose

IMPRESIONANTE!('')
Que vergüenza la mia.! estar en Argentina y no conocerlo.
La verdad que no me queda otra que pedir disculpas por mi ignorancia.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Si quieren ver a alguien realmente importante en audio

http://www.solidynepro.com/documentos/curriculumOJB.doc


----------



## grandecristian

Disculpa que desvie un poco el tema, la intensión en ningun caso es discutir sobre capacidades, pero en Chile tambien hay expertos, les dejo el curriculum de un profe que es super seco (quiza mas que los anteriores).
Salu2.


----------



## grandecristian

Ahora habalando en serio y volviendo al tema, no has hecho simulaciones?.
para las cajas que he hecho, utilizo el BassBox, un programilla en el que pones los datos del woofer (mientras mas datos pongas es mas cercana la simulacion), te permite probar varios tipos de cajas, asi sabras tb como es la respuesta "teoricamente" que debieran tener los parlantes en esas cajas y saber si el problema son los parlantes o las cajas.
Lamentablemente no cuento con instrumentos para medir la respuesta real de las cajas que he hecho, pero he hecho varias y "a oido" se notan diferencias grandes en la precepcion y profundidad de los bajos incluso usando el mismo woofer en distintas cajas, correspondiendo a lo simulado en el programa.
Ojala lo consigas y te de buen resultado.
Salu2.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Hola grandecristian ¿ Cómo has conseguido mi currículum ?. Ahora me he cortado el pelo, pero sigo igual de guapo ;-).
Saludos.


----------



## Danielv

Ahora si que la cometiste!  Te agarro el profe jejejeje!  bueno, hablando de cajas acusticas me gusta este tema, yo he construido muchas cajas y la verdad es que me paso como francisco cuando era principiante, sonaban bien pero los graves por buenos que eran los woofer no los escuchaba, luego estudiando un poco la situacion comprendi sobre los tamaños de las cajas acusticas y los materiales absorventes! sobre un port para una caja bass-reflex o la parte interna de una caja ELF (clossed box) caja sellada. y ahora despues de eso no he tenido ningun problema cuando construyo cajas, me arme unas con unos bajos 10" mas piratas que ninguno y suenan bien, pero una cosa que hay que tomar en cuenta es tambien los lugares donde se pondran a sonar. de todas maneras dejo aki un documento de teoria basica y despues mando algo sobre diseños. saludos!


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Para mayor información remítanse a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17647.html

Salu2.


----------



## jechu094

bueno yo tengo un equipo de sonido aiwa sx-z600, el problema es que las cajas estaban maltratadasy las bote pero sin tomarles las medidasademas eran en mdf, quisiera cambiarselas pero con otro diseñoy material que me permitan aprovechar el woofer (de 6" y 6Ω) mejor que estas cajas 

si tienen algun diseño que sea de otro tipo o una caja bass reflex que me permita aprovechar el bajo se los agradeceria

las necesito urgente 


aqui estan las especificaciones de los parlantesy de las cajas viejas:
Tipo de la caja                                             3 vias, caja reflex de bajos
Impedancia                                                   6Ώ
Potencia musical                                         40W
Nivel de presión                                         89dB/W/m
Peso                                                              3,9 kg

agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## MFK08

alguien tiene los planos de una caja tipo columna 3 vias pero con 2 woofer de 6"?


----------



## Juan Jose

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> alguien tiene los planos de una caja tipo columna 3 vias pero con 2 woofer de 6"?



MFK08, te paso aca una columna de 3 vias pero 4 componentes porque tiene dos woofer de 6,5 pulgadas. Espero te sirva.

saludos y suerte


Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose

jechu094 dijo:
			
		

> bueno yo tengo un equipo de sonido aiwa sx-z600, el problema es que las cajas estaban maltratadasy las bote pero sin tomarles las medidasademas eran en mdf, quisiera cambiarselas pero con otro diseñoy material que me permitan aprovechar el woofer (de 6" y 6Ω) mejor que estas cajas
> 
> si tienen algun diseño que sea de otro tipo o una caja bass reflex que me permita aprovechar el bajo se los agradeceria
> 
> las necesito urgente
> 
> 
> aqui estan las especificaciones de los parlantesy de las cajas viejas:
> Tipo de la caja                                             3 vias, caja reflex de bajos
> Impedancia                                                   6Ώ
> Potencia musical                                         40W
> Nivel de presión                                         89dB/W/m
> Peso                                                              3,9 kg
> 
> agradeceria su ayuda



Hola jechu, aca te paso unas cajas de 2 vias para woofer de 6 pulgadas tipo bass reflex. Se pueden adaptar a 3 vias si los tweeter y medios son chicos como los de las bafles de centros musicales y minicomponentes. Hay que sintonizarlos seguramente para tu woofer pero no es muy complicado.
Espero te sirvan y suerte
Tarde pero seguro!


Juan Jose


----------



## MFK08

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> MFK08 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alguien tiene los planos de una caja tipo columna 3 vias pero con 2 woofer de 6"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MFK08, te paso aca una columna de 3 vias pero 4 componentes porque tiene dos woofer de 6,5 pulgadas. Espero te sirva.
> 
> saludos y suerte
> 
> 
> Juan Jose
Hacer clic para expandir...



muchisimas gracias ahora solo queda decidirme cuando compre los componentes q caja hacer si esta o una con woofer de 8''....


----------



## jcs12

hola soy cristian, estoy buscando un filtro pasa bajos para un woofer de 6,5" 50w rms, 6 ohms. mi idea es ponerlo en la pc con 4 satelites aparte, necesito filtrar ese woofer para que solo largue bajos, si hay algo bien sencillo mejor, ahhh la potencia que le voy a tirar son 20w rms. este que esta mas arriba.... cros-subgrave-sate.gif ......pero usando solo la parte del woofer serviria, de ser asi los valores correctos de los componentes son una resistencia de 8,2 momhs sobre rama + y un capacitor de 330nf  que agarre ambas ramas +/-,si alguien me puede ayudar con este tema se agradeceria, atte jcs12.......


----------



## Juan Jose

jcs12 dijo:
			
		

> hola soy cristian, estoy buscando un filtro pasa bajos para un woofer de 6,5" 50w rms, 6 ohms. mi idea es ponerlo en la pc con 4 satelites aparte, necesito filtrar ese woofer para que solo largue bajos, si hay algo bien sencillo mejor, ahhh la potencia que le voy a tirar son 20w rms. este que esta mas arriba.... cros-subgrave-sate.gif ......pero usando solo la parte del woofer serviria, de ser asi los valores correctos de los componentes son una resistencia de 8,2 momhs sobre rama + y un capacitor de 330nf  que agarre ambas ramas +/-,si alguien me puede ayudar con este tema se agradeceria, atte jcs12.......



Hola cristian. El filtro es asi:
Una bobina (no resistencia) de 8,2 milihenry construida con alambre y un nucleo de aire como por ejemplo un carretel del mismo que se usa para los transformadores. 
En capacitor de 330 microfaradios y 50 vcc o mas, NO POLARIZADO que se puede hacer con dos capacitores de 1000 uf y 470 uf conectados uniendo sus negativos.

Todo conectado como esta en el diagrama. 

Para la bobina puedes usar el siguiente abaco:  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19471.html

Y pegale una mirada al siguiente post donde se explica muy bien como hacer un crossover pasivo para que entiendas el porqe de una bobina y un capacitor.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14763.html


saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## nowet

Hola gente del foro, primero q nada muy bueno los aportes de como armar cajas y todo sobre el audio, la verdad q tengo bastantes articulos para leer. 
Les comento q estoy en duda, quiero una recomendacion de ustedes.
tengo un subwoofer de 10" marca AudioSource, creo q es conocida la marca, en la parte de atras dice 10" In-Wall Subwoofer 100W/8 ohm despues esta el modelo q es el AS10SW.
La recomendacion seria si me combiene hacerle una caja, ya q tengo uno solo. En el caso de q me digan de hacer una caja, faltarian algunos datos mas no? y tengo pensado conectarlo a un amplificador.. mas bien al amplificador del equipo Edifier X3, es un 2.0 nose si lo conocen, tiene salida de 4 ohms, y el otro dia lo conecte en la salida q dice SW q es en la q esta el subwoofer y se escuchaba pero mas bajo q el original, sera por la marca? o bien por q el parlante original era de 4 ohms y el q le conecte es de 8 ohms? en fin, tengo un par de dudas y recomendaciones q me gustaria q me respondieran, desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo..



Saludos, Nowet!


----------



## Juan Jose

nowet dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente del foro, primero q nada muy bueno los aportes de como armar cajas y todo sobre el audio, la verdad q tengo bastantes articulos para leer.
> Les comento q estoy en duda, quiero una recomendacion de ustedes.
> tengo un subwoofer de 10" marca AudioSource, creo q es conocida la marca, en la parte de atras dice 10" In-Wall Subwoofer 100W/8 ohm despues esta el modelo q es el AS10SW.
> La recomendacion seria si me combiene hacerle una caja, ya q tengo uno solo. En el caso de q me digan de hacer una caja, faltarian algunos datos mas no? y tengo pensado conectarlo a un amplificador.. mas bien al amplificador del equipo Edifier X3, es un 2.0 nose si lo conocen, tiene salida de 4 ohms, y el otro dia lo conecte en la salida q dice SW q es en la q esta el subwoofer y se escuchaba pero mas bajo q el original, sera por la marca? o bien por q el parlante original era de 4 ohms y el q le conecte es de 8 ohms? en fin, tengo un par de dudas y recomendaciones q me gustaria q me respondieran, desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo..
> Saludos, Nowet!





Hola Nowet. La baja potencia que escuchas es por impedancia mas alta. El de 4 ohms va a sonar mas fuerte que el de 8 ohms para  un amplificador definido. Luego entran a jugar las presiones sonoras, las posiciones, los rendimientos de los parlantes, la caja acustica, etc....
Puedes probar tu wofer en una caja diseñada para él en la que puedes añadir un amplificador de una potencia equivalente a 3 veces la de los satelites y asi poder disfrutar tu parlante. 
Tambien puedes hacer directaente un amplificador de 100 w y colocarle un filtro de subgraves y ya te armas un subwoofer activo que te servira para culquier equipo.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## nowet

muchas gracias por la respuesta Juan Jose Galleni, sos todo un experto en esto  tengo unos planos para hacer una caja acustica con bass reflex para el subwoofer. solo me keda comprar la madera y q me hagan los cortes, lo mejor es aglomerado no? de cuanto mm de espesor masomenos?..
y el tema del amplificador si tendria q ver algunos circuitos, pero la verdad q esto es solo por hoobie asi q lo tengo planificado hacer de aca a algunos dias jeje.. pero la idea la tengo. asi q muchas gracias por tu respuesta..
perdon por la pregunta, como yo tengo un subwoofer, es necesario el filtro de subgraves? capas q la respuesta es obvia. pero quisiera si no es molestia saber un poco mas. gracias de antemano. 



Saludos, Nowet!


----------



## MFK08

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MFK08 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alguien tiene los planos de una caja tipo columna 3 vias pero con 2 woofer de 6"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MFK08, te paso aca una columna de 3 vias pero 4 componentes porque tiene dos woofer de 6,5 pulgadas. Espero te sirva.
> 
> saludos y suerte
> 
> 
> Juan Jose
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> 
> muchisimas gracias ahora solo queda decidirme cuando compre los componentes q caja hacer si esta o una con woofer de 8''....
Hacer clic para expandir...



me decidi y compre dos woofer de 6'' para cada columna y un twester de titanio pero en ves de hacerlo de 3 vias opte por dos vias... juan tu tendrias un plano de caja tipo columna de 2 vias con pero con dos woofer de 6?

desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola, aca te paso una que tengo para dos woofer de 5.5 y un tweter. Deberias adaptarle los agujeros y recalcularle la sintonia pero tiene que andar bien.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## MFK08

muchas gracias me gustan por su sencilles. van rebestida por dentro con material absorvente?
me dirias como la recalculo alguna formula o pasos a seguir?


----------



## Juan Jose

Si va revestida en todas sus caras interiores con guata o lana de vidrio MENOS la cara frontal donde van alojados los parlantes.

Para el recàlculo, yo usaria el winsd colocando primero un parlante de la libreria y luego eligiendo una caja vented box y colocando el volumen de esta y obtendria la curva de ganancia y SPL. Luego trataria de igualar las curvas con tus nuevos parlantes colocando los datos de ellos y nuevamente calculando las curvas.

Pero, en pricipio te digo que NO hay diferencia entre drivers de 5.5 y 6.5 pulgadas y que para mi esta caja te andará bien para tus 6.5 pulgadas.

Pruebala y me cuentas.

Ah, el tibo de sintonia te lo paso aca.
 Es de material PVC y uno solo.


saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## MFK08

de lujos muchas gracias. estube siguiendo el post de los divisores de frecuencia o crossover y tengo q montarle uno a estas cajas, tu me podrias recomendar q crossover utilizar, me refiero a 1° o 2° , etc. los calculos intentare hacerlos yo.

tu dices que tienen que andar  que no hace falta q recalcule el tubo de sintonia? (si es asi mejor jaja) ya que nunca utilice este programa.


----------



## MFK08

juan jose mirando el plano que presentaste obsrev tomando medidas de mis woofer y las medidas q tiene esa caja llegue a la conclucion de que no van  entrar ya que quedarian encimdos los woofer y el tw las razones el diametro exterior de mis woofer 160mm y el tweeter 100mm por lo tanto todos los componentes en esa caja quedaran encimados. dos soluciones
1) desplazarlos hasta conseguir que queden bien. (con los problemas q esto trae seria, ya q la caj esta diseñada asi)
2) buscar otro plano de acuerdo a mis componentes.

aqui una foto de mis componentes. no son de alta calidad pero para mi habitacion van a andar bien.


----------



## MFK08

alguno posee los planos de las columnas infinity primus 360 o de las diamond 8.4 ?


----------



## Juan Jose

Aca enconte otro, es un cacho mas alta pero sirve ara dos Woofer de 6,5 pulgadas y un tweeter.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## MFK08

muchas gracias. juan.

Unas duditas 
1) el tubo de sinformaciónnia esta para atras? 
2) entre woofer y woofer hay una separacion? o me parece


----------



## Juan Jose

Si el tubo de sintonia va para atras, recuerda que los graves son monoaurales y no direccionales, sino una onda propagada en el espacio.
Respecto de la separacion, es porque el mismo bafle lo puedes utilizar con un midwofer de 6.5 pulgadas y entonces utilizas el orificio de abajo como woofer, el superior como tweter y el intemedio como rango medio extendido en bajos. Para tu caso, deberas eliminar esa tabla y colocar solamente un refuerzo interno.
Tengo un diseño en linea de transmision (el mejor resultado en bajos puros y armoniosos) pero no lo puedo encontrar. Donde lo encuentre lo subo. Creo que el problema es el alto, como de unois 150 cm.
Poero lo busco y lo analizamos.

saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## MFK08

ok gracias juan jose


----------



## juanma

*Fransisco Galarza*, armaste algo al final? Te decidiste por algun tipo de cajas?
Fotos son obligatorias   

*Juan Jose Galleni* (u otro), me intereso mucho el diagrama que pusiste de 130mm doble woofer. Tenia pensado usar los parlantes reemplazos de JVC/Sony/Panasonic de 6.5".

El tema es que los graves profundos no me interesan, sino unos buenos medios. Decia de hacerlo y que dentro de frecuencias medias tengan cortes un poco diferentes, es tweeter no lo pondria.

Es critico el calculo de alguna medida con esas frecuencias?
Algun consejo para buenas cajas para Medios?

Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae

gato200477 dijo:
			
		

> gracias man las estoy viendo, tambien estube probando unas cajas que me prestaron de 40x21x21 de medida interior y lo que me parece es que el cono del parlante se mueve demasiado. es normal esto o se debe a que el tubo de sintonia es muy grande. estas cajas tienen el tubo de sintonia en el medio del woofer y el twiter eso es lo correcto o mejor el tubo de sintia abajo del woofer?



la solucion no es ir probando distintas cajas, vos lo que tenes que hacer es buscar en la hoja de datos el volumen de aire que necesita  el parlante  y en funcion de eso elegir las medidas de tu caja.
en cuanto a la posicion del tubo no habria problema, aunque te recomiendo una caja sellada.
lo de las medidas... te aconsejaron mal me parece!


----------



## maxep

ese woofercito va bien en caja dellada ya qu no tenes thie small yo los tube a esos woofers me gusto mucho como sonaban en bazookas de 15l. pero los podes armar en cajas de 25 x25 x25 estaria perfecto


----------



## MFK08

juan jose. En el ultimo plano que posteaste si el orificio que esta atras es el tubo de sinformaciónnia entoncces donde se coloca la entrada?


----------



## Juan Jose

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> juan jose. En el ultimo plano que posteaste si el orificio que esta atras es el tubo de sinformaciónnia entoncces donde se coloca la entrada?



Hola MFK08. El plano que te pasé es para cuando usas la configuración de wofer, midwofer y tweter en cuyo caso el wofer va en recinto cerrado sin tubo de sintonía. Mis disculpas por el caso.
El que tiene dos woofers tiene a la altura de la madera el tubo de sintonia que no tengo la medida exacta. vamos a tener que calcularlo. Pasame los datos de tus wofer sino vemos como sintonizarla.

saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose

juanma dijo:
			
		

> *Fransisco Galarza*, armaste algo al final? Te decidiste por algun tipo de cajas?
> Fotos son obligatorias
> 
> *Juan Jose Galleni* (u otro), me intereso mucho el diagrama que pusiste de 130mm doble woofer. Tenia pensado usar los parlantes reemplazos de JVC/Sony/Panasonic de 6.5".
> 
> El tema es que los graves profundos no me interesan, sino unos buenos medios. Decia de hacerlo y que dentro de frecuencias medias tengan cortes un poco diferentes, es tweeter no lo pondria.
> 
> Es critico el calculo de alguna medida con esas frecuencias?
> Algun consejo para buenas cajas para Medios?
> 
> Saludos!




Hola Juanma. Para medios es un poco exagerada esta caja. Me parece mejor desarrollar algo mas chico y con dimensiones tales que eviten resonancias.
Lo primero es definir el rango de frecuancias que quieres destacar. Por ejemplo, si es voces entonces predominan bocinas o parlantes con bocinas. Si es agudos entonces predominan plustweter y tweters. 

Yo debo tener algunos diseños, en un rato los subo. 

Para no mezclar el POST buscaremos en el rango de los 6 - 8 pulgadas en cuanto a parlantes y motores de 1 pulgada. Te parece?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## juanma

Hola Galleni!

Sobre lo que se escucharia, no son casi nada de voces. La gran mayoria que escucho son Soundtracks (musica de peliculas), asi que es mas del tipo orquestal y algo de jazz y dance, asi que no hay nada de voces...

Sobre los agudos nose, dudo mucho conseguir driver de calidad aca y no voy a gastar U$S100 por el par de tweeters (por ahora), ademas hace un tiempo compre un set surround de 3 parlantes Pure Acoustic (http://www.pure-acoustics.com/design/spanish/html/xti_100c.htm) y estoy mas que conforme con los agudos, seria solo medios.

Respecto a tu sugerencia, mucho no la entendi, decis de abrir otro post? no hay problema!
Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> MFK08 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juan jose. En el ultimo plano que posteaste si el orificio que esta atras es el tubo de sinformaciónnia entoncces donde se coloca la entrada?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola MFK08. El plano que te pasé es para cuando usas la configuración de wofer, midwofer y tweter en cuyo caso el wofer va en recinto cerrado sin tubo de sintonía. Mis disculpas por el caso.
> El que tiene dos woofers tiene a la altura de la madera el tubo de sintonia que no tengo la medida exacta. vamos a tener que calcularlo. Pasame los datos de tus wofer sino vemos como sintonizarla.
> 
> saludos.
> 
> Juan Jose
Hacer clic para expandir...


juan aca estan los datos de mis componentes para la columna 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14763.html


----------



## Juan Jose

estoy en tus calculos. Dame un rato y subo mis resultados. creo que estan bien

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## MFK08

ok espero tu respuesta gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> ok espero tu respuesta gracias.



Aca subi algo. 

saludos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/137049/

Juan Jose


----------



## MFK08

juan aca te paso el plano de la columna tres vias que quiero hacer por si te interesa. espero tus comentarios.


----------



## Juan Jose

MFK, me parece un excelente proyecto. Mirando un poco los componentes CIARE que usan, se destaca que utilizan un tweeter domo de audio hogar, un medio tambien de audio hogar y dos woofer de car audio. Las caracteriasticas de los componentes parecen muy buenas y la caja no es muy rebuscada. Si te decides a realizarla comenta luego como te fue con los componentes que tu utilizas. Fijate en las curvas de impedancia de los componentes y veras lo que te pase en un post anterior: me parece muy bajo el valor que te dio de impedancia ZT para tu tweeter. deberia rondar los valores normales de 4 ohms.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## MFK08

estube mirando el manual del tester con el cual hice las mediciones y me parece q no soporta los 6khz asique voy a tomar en cuenta como  q son 4ohm. En cuanto conciga un carpintero q me los pueda hacer comento como me fue y subo fotos.

muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola MFK. Si el tweeter no soporta los 6 khz no lo pondría ya que deberia estar entre los 3 y los 20 kz para que sea bueno y reproduzca la gama de audio.
Yo pensaria en cambiarlo.

saludos

juan jose


----------



## MFK08

nono a lo q me refiero es a q el tester (multimetro) con el q medi no soporte la frecuencia el twester trabaja entre 2khz y 20khz


----------



## Juan Jose

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> nono a lo q me refiero es a q el tester (multimetro) con el q medi no soporte la frecuencia el twester trabaja entre 2khz y 20khz



Perdon, que ANIMAL SOY!     
No lei bien
Disculpame.
entonces si, toma los 4 como impedancia. es mas cercano a valores normales.

Saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## MFK08

juan te comento que no encontre un carpintero que quiera hacerme las cajas. La verdad no los entiendo se quejan por que no hay trabajo pero no quieren trabajar jajaja. asique me decidi a armarlo yo pero como es muy complicada las cajas por la que habia optado voy a hacer la caja que me pasaste en unos post mas atras la de tres vias con dos parlantes de 6'' y el twester. nececito saber como hago para calcular el tubo de sinformaciónnia para dejarlo de dos vias con doble bufer de 6''. quedo a la espera de tu respuesta. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola MFK. La mejor manera de hacerlo es conociendo las parametros de los woofers. Yo cuando no los tengo utilizo el siguiente metodo pero el mismo tiene dos deventajas:
Necesitas algo de instrumenal dedicado y NO siempre se puede ajustar. Por ejemplo cuado el volumen de la caja es del orden del volumen de los parlates (osea caja chicas). 

Fijate si lo puedes hacer y me comentas. 

Bueno, esto va para largo. 

_Primero veamos los fundamentos de por que hay que sintonizar una caja, sino es mejor un bafle cerrado o ¨sellado¨ como se llama. 
El bafle sonodeflecor de bajos o BASS REFLEX como se denomina, basa su funcionamiento en la resonancia mecánica, a una frecuencia dada que depende de: volúmen de la caja y área de la ventana contra el volúmen de aire puesto en vibración por el diafragma del altavóz. En las proximidades de la frecuencia de resonancia del altavóz, la onda sonora provocada por la parte trasera del diafragma sufre en la caja una inversión de fase de forma que sale al exterior a traves de la ventana en concordancia con la onda generada por la parte delantera del diafragma y por lo tanto se refuerzan. 
Por otra parte a la frecuencia de resonancia, la carga que el aire contenido en la caja ofrece al altavóz es mayor que a otras frecuencias, por lo que las oscilaciones del cono, poseen a Fs, una menor amplitud. O sea se mueve menos el cono cuando la caja está bien sintonizada. 
Como concecuencia de ello, el margen de frecuencias bajas reproducibles por el bafle se extiende gracias a la ventana porque al estar sintonizados el pico de resonancia del altavóz es amortiguado por la mayor carga del bass reflex. 
La frecuencia de resonancia del bass reflex depende del volumen de la caja y del area de la ventana. Es directamente proporcional al area dela ventana e inversamente proporcional al volumen de la caja. (o sea, mayor volumen de caja y areas mas pequeñas de tubos pueden sintonizar frecuencias mas bajas y por ende mejores graves). 
Por último, la maxima efectividad de un bass reflex se da cuando la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja y el altavóz coinciden. Esto se logra de tres formas: 
1 - Ajustando la frecuencia de resonancia del altavoz a la del bass reflex (o sea, hacemos la caja, y luego compamos el parlante) 
2 - Variando el volumen de la caja (generalmente ya tenemos la caja armada). 
3 - Variamos la superficie de la ventana. ES LA MEJOR _
Para ello, necesitamos: 
1 - la caja con el altavóz colocado y el tubo de sintonia. Si es deventana rectangular el orificio ya realizado. 
2 - Un voltímetro preferentemente de aguja pero digital sirve, de 2 Vca fondo de escala. 
3 - Un generador de funciones o de onda senoidal. 
4 - Un pequeño amplificador de unos pocos vatios. 
5 - Una resistencia de 100 ohms por 5 watts. 

Procedimiento: Conectamos la resistencia de 100 ohms en serie con el bafle, la ventana toda CERRADA o tubo circular tapado, y el generador de funciones a la entrada del amplificador. 
Colocamos el generador de funciones en 100 hz aproximadamente. 
Medimos con el voltimetro en los terminales del bafle y vamos subiendo el volumen del amplificador hasta que el voltimetro marque a un tercio de la escala. Luego se baja la frecuecia del generador hasta que el voltimetro marque maxima lectura. (esta frecuenia deberia coincidir con la frecuencia de resonancia del altavóz, si la conocemos sino esa es la frecuencia). 
Luego de esto, comenzamos a abrir la venana del bass reflex y la aguja del voltimetro (o lectura) comenzará a disminuir hasta llegar a un mínimo. La abertura correspondiente a este minimo es la sintonia del bass reflex. Calculamos el volumen equivalente del area de ventana por el largo del tubo y recalculamos el largo del tubo para un orificio del diametro que tiene (por ejemplo 3 pulgadas). 

Y listo. Ya deberias de disfrutar de los mejores graves con ese parlante y esa caja. 


Consideraciones varias: 

1 - Cajas perfectamente selladas sin filtraciones y con todo ya instalado (manijas, conectores, patas, proteccionems laterales, etc..) 
2 - Cajas con el parlante BIEN sujetado y sin vibraciones. 
3 - Cajas con la aislación acustica interna (muy recomendable para bajos profundos) ya insalada. 


Espero se entienda cualquier duda seguimos en contacto 

suerte 

Juan Jose


----------



## MFK08

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Hola MFK. La mejor manera de hacerlo es conociendo las parametros de los woofers. Yo cuando no los tengo utilizo el siguiente metodo pero el mismo tiene dos deventajas:
> Necesitas algo de instrumenal dedicado y NO siempre se puede ajustar. Por ejemplo cuado el volumen de la caja es del orden del volumen de los parlates (osea caja chicas).
> 
> Fijate si lo puedes hacer y me comentas.
> 
> Bueno, esto va para largo.
> 
> _Primero veamos los fundamentos de por que hay que sintonizar una caja, sino es mejor un bafle cerrado o ¨sellado¨ como se llama.
> El bafle sonodeflecor de bajos o BASS REFLEX como se denomina, basa su funcionamiento en la resonancia mecánica, a una frecuencia dada que depende de: volúmen de la caja y área de la ventana contra el volúmen de aire puesto en vibración por el diafragma del altavóz. En las proximidades de la frecuencia de resonancia del altavóz, la onda sonora provocada por la parte trasera del diafragma sufre en la caja una inversión de fase de forma que sale al exterior a traves de la ventana en concordancia con la onda generada por la parte delantera del diafragma y por lo tanto se refuerzan.
> Por otra parte a la frecuencia de resonancia, la carga que el aire contenido en la caja ofrece al altavóz es mayor que a otras frecuencias, por lo que las oscilaciones del cono, poseen a Fs, una menor amplitud. O sea se mueve menos el cono cuando la caja está bien sintonizada.
> Como concecuencia de ello, el margen de frecuencias bajas reproducibles por el bafle se extiende gracias a la ventana porque al estar sintonizados el pico de resonancia del altavóz es amortiguado por la mayor carga del bass reflex.
> La frecuencia de resonancia del bass reflex depende del volumen de la caja y del area de la ventana. Es directamente proporcional al area dela ventana e inversamente proporcional al volumen de la caja. (o sea, mayor volumen de caja y areas mas pequeñas de tubos pueden sintonizar frecuencias mas bajas y por ende mejores graves).
> Por último, la maxima efectividad de un bass reflex se da cuando la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja y el altavóz coinciden. Esto se logra de tres formas:
> 1 - Ajustando la frecuencia de resonancia del altavoz a la del bass reflex (o sea, hacemos la caja, y luego compamos el parlante)
> 2 - Variando el volumen de la caja (generalmente ya tenemos la caja armada).
> 3 - Variamos la superficie de la ventana. ES LA MEJOR _
> Para ello, necesitamos:
> 1 - la caja con el altavóz colocado y el tubo de sintonia. Si es deventana rectangular el orificio ya realizado.
> 2 - Un voltímetro preferentemente de aguja pero digital sirve, de 2 Vca fondo de escala.
> 3 - Un generador de funciones o de onda senoidal.
> 4 - Un pequeño amplificador de unos pocos vatios.
> 5 - Una resistencia de 100 ohms por 5 watts.
> 
> Procedimiento: Conectamos la resistencia de 100 ohms en serie con el bafle, la ventana toda CERRADA o tubo circular tapado, y el generador de funciones a la entrada del amplificador.
> Colocamos el generador de funciones en 100 hz aproximadamente.
> Medimos con el voltimetro en los terminales del bafle y vamos subiendo el volumen del amplificador hasta que el voltimetro marque a un tercio de la escala. Luego se baja la frecuecia del generador hasta que el voltimetro marque maxima lectura. (esta frecuenia deberia coincidir con la frecuencia de resonancia del altavóz, si la conocemos sino esa es la frecuencia).
> Luego de esto, comenzamos a abrir la venana del bass reflex y la aguja del voltimetro (o lectura) comenzará a disminuir hasta llegar a un mínimo. La abertura correspondiente a este minimo es la sintonia del bass reflex. Calculamos el volumen equivalente del area de ventana por el largo del tubo y recalculamos el largo del tubo para un orificio del diametro que tiene (por ejemplo 3 pulgadas).
> 
> Y listo. Ya deberias de disfrutar de los mejores graves con ese parlante y esa caja.
> 
> 
> Consideraciones varias:
> 
> 1 - Cajas perfectamente selladas sin filtraciones y con todo ya instalado (manijas, conectores, patas, proteccionems laterales, etc..)
> 2 - Cajas con el parlante BIEN sujetado y sin vibraciones.
> 3 - Cajas con la aislación acustica interna (muy recomendable para bajos profundos) ya insalada.
> 
> 
> Espero se entienda cualquier duda seguimos en contacto
> 
> suerte
> 
> Juan Jose




disculpa mi torpeza esta ultima parte no me queda clara.

y otra consulta en el plano q me pasaste(el de 130mm) donde me recomendas colocar el tubo?


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola MFK. El tubo esteticamente queda mejor para adelante pero puede ir para atras. Normalmente se coloca a unos 150 mm del fondo de la caja. Es de 75 mm de diametro y largo a probar. Empeza con uno de 10 cm y vas escuchando a medida que lo vas introduciendo. Cuando los graves son los que quieres, mides y cortas. Es bastante rudimentario pero no tengo otra, la alternativa es laque te pase en el post anterior.

PD va centrado en el frente de la caja.

saludos

JJG


----------



## MFK08

espectacula muchisimas gracias... me pongo en campaña de buscar los materiales.


----------



## dougla

hola francisco el problema no son los parlantes si no la medida de la caja y el puerto. tienes 110 litros en la caja que son bastante bien si tapas el puerto sonaran mejor recuerda que el tubo debe estar sintonisado a una frecuencia


----------



## patride

Aca les dejo unos diceños que le compre a un tipo que se dedica a fabricar cajas... igual deben ser buenas porq son copias de las cajas de marca. espero les sirvan. saludos.
http://rs14.rapidshare.com/files/10027869/planos_bafles_curso.rar


----------



## psychatog

Que woofer de 6.5 recomiendan? Que se consiga en argentina.
Tengo ganas de armar unas columnas como la gente


----------



## maxep

uff hay muchos depende la zona de argentina
en bsas estan los xonox son un caño.  yo tneog un midbass de 4"! y un medio de 5" de esa marca y suenan excelentes.
sino tengo algunos polk audio nuevos en venta (si te interesa mandame pm)
por otro lado. mfk esas torres que queres armar no son dificiles peor me etraña su forma de trapecio.. aca te adjunto unos modelos que hice para darle una mano a mnicolau. para que te des unas ideas.


----------



## MFK08

gracias maxep pero aca te paso las fotos de las que hice al final

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9954-300.html


----------



## carlosdf666

hola, recien compre un par de woofer de 8" de 500w de 4ohms, ojala alguien me pudiera decir como armar la caja, es para uso en automovil. un cavalier '92

gracias


----------



## dougla

fabrica cajas de unos 45 litros y un tubo portico de 3 pulgadas de ancho y unos 27 centimetros de largo trata de sacar el tubo por la bandeja donde estan los parlantes originales asi tendras mas baja frecuencia dentro del auto esto esto es para un solo woofer


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dougla dijo:
			
		

> fabrica cajas de unos 45 litros y un tubo portico de 3 pulgadas de ancho y unos 27 centimetros de largo trata de sacar el tubo por la bandeja donde estan los parlantes originales asi tendras mas baja frecuencia dentro del auto esto esto es para un solo woofer



GUUAAAAUUUU!   
Que cantidad tan grande de estupideces hablaban Thiele y Small       

Y Dougla....vos sos un GENIO! Que sabiduría tenés para diseñar cajas conociendo solo el tamaño, la impedancia y la potencia del parlante!

Que thread tan ridículo este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28268.html....no?.


----------



## carlosdf666

gracias pero a armar, me referia a diagramas, esquemas o dibujo de medidas y demas,
pero de todos modos gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carlosdf666 dijo:
			
		

> gracias pero a armar, me referia a diagramas, esquemas o dibujo de medidas y demas,
> pero de todos modos gracias



El link que te dí te permite calcular la caja para la mejor respuesta posible en función de las características del parlante que tengas. Cualquier otra cosa que hagas es diseñar una caja sin ningun control en las características del sonido producido. Entonces, para hacer hacer eso, lo mejor es que te consigas un cajón de los que usan para poner la fruta (cajón de manzanas le decimos acá) y montes ahí el parlante. Vas a tener exactamente las mismas probabilidades de lograr un sonido bueno haciendo eso o usando un diseño que te dé alguien.

Saludos!


----------



## maxep

la vagancia mata...


----------



## JAESGOZ

hola amigo ezavalla 
tengo un inconveniente no se si depronto me puedas ayuda, estube revisando tu post de como medir los parametros pero en los materiales, ( "pero se necesita tener un oscilador senoidal razonable (el C.I. XR2206 funciona bien para esto) y un amplificador de un par de watts para hacer los ensayos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28268.html" ) bueno la pregunta, 1.  si no tengo dicho oscilador que puedo hacer existe algun software con el cual lo pueda simular por medio la la tarjeta de soido? , y esta tarjeta de sonido debe tener alguna caracteristica especial?, 2. cuantos watts debe ser maximo el amplificador el mas pequeño que tengo es un tda2050 me sirve? o mejor utiliso uno de los que trae los parlantes de pc (los que vienen con el chasis el teclado y el mouse). gracias
AAA Por cierto como puedo medir el parametro Le, por lo que tengo entendido es la inductancia del parlante


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JAESGOZ dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo ezavalla
> tengo un inconveniente no se si depronto me puedas ayuda, estube revisando tu post de como medir los parametros pero en los materiales, ( "pero se necesita tener un oscilador senoidal razonable (el C.I. XR2206 funciona bien para esto) y un amplificador de un par de watts para hacer los ensayos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28268.html" ) bueno la pregunta, 1.  si no tengo dicho oscilador que puedo hacer existe algun software con el cual lo pueda simular por medio la la tarjeta de soido? , y esta tarjeta de sonido debe tener alguna caracteristica especial?



Si lees todos los posts de ese hilo, vas a encontrar uno en el cual subí un pequeño software gratuito para generar las señales con la placa de sonido y referencias a un sitio que muestra como hizo un hombré inglés para medir los parámetros T/S usando ese software.



			
				JAESGOZ dijo:
			
		

> 2. cuantos watts debe ser maximo el amplificador el mas pequeño que tengo es un tda2050 me sirve? o mejor utiliso uno de los que trae los parlantes de pc (los que vienen con el chasis el teclado y el mouse).



Yo utilizo un amplificador de 2 watts que armé específicamente para esto, pero puedes usar cualquiera en la medida que su respuesta en frecuencia sea plana y llegue plana hasta lo 20 Hz o un poco menos. No te recomiendo los amplificadorf de los parlantes de la PC por que son algo bastante malo (los que son económicos, claro) y su respuesta en frecuencia dudo que llegue los 20Hz en forma plana. La potencia no es tan importante por que la señal que se aplica en el ensayo es muy reducida (200 miliwatts de pico como mucho), así que cualquier cosa de un par de watts para arriba funciona bien.



			
				JAESGOZ dijo:
			
		

> AAA Por cierto como puedo medir el parametro Le, por lo que tengo entendido es la inductancia del parlante



A Le yo lo medí con un inductímetro digital que tengo (y que es de bajo costo). Si no lo haces así, vas a tener que barrer en frecuencia y hacer varios cálculos.

*PD: Tu post debería estar en el hilo de los parámetros de T/S y no acá.*

Saludos!


----------



## isaias el k-bro

hola! quisiera que me den alguna opcion para una caja donde solo meta el woofer del principio del post, porque hice un amplificador de 35W mas o menos y tengo el mismo parlante en una caja muy fea y rota que en cualquier momento se desarma. Y el tema es que habeses meto el bajo en el amplificador y no aguanta mucho el parlante, por eso quisiera una caja donde pueda meter solo el woofer!
les agradeceria mucho su ayuda!


----------



## yo_andres009

hola estoy armando una caja para poder escuchar musica tranquilo en mi pieza sin tener q usar la pc y tengo dos parlantes de 6x9 de autos de 75w q medidas deberia usar para hacerlo en una sola caja.. gracias


----------



## isaias el k-bro

hola mi parlante es este:

Modelo: JAHRO LEP 6 
6" Woofer 
Potencias: 50W RMS 
Peso Imán: 15 ozs 
Fo: 30Hz 
Respuesta en Frecuencia: 30-3500 Hz 
SPL: 90DB/1W/1m 
Gabinete: 33 x 29 x 20

el gabinete que propone seguramente debe ser cerrado y las medidas me parecen algo chicas, la hago? o le pongo un tubo de sintonia? si le pongo, de que medida le pongo?
espero sus respuestas!


----------



## maxep

realmente la caja que recomienda jahro me parece justa.
hablando de algo simple no son mas q 6 tapas d emadera unidas
ahora si quieres armar algo mas elavorado podrias construirles torres y convinarlos con algun tw domo


----------



## isaias el k-bro

la voy a probar el tema es que nesecito un parlante para graves unicamente! 
le podre poner un tubo se sintonia a esa caja?
y si puedo, donde lo pongo?
igualmente gracias


----------



## fernandoae

Eso que preguntas de las dimensiones y demàs està todo en la hoja de datos del altavoz. Te da las medidas para caja con puerto y sin puerto.


----------



## nightwolf62

hola como andan les queria preguntar si alguno tiene las medidas para hacerle una cja par un parlante de 7" doble imán 6ohm 75 w.Son del tipo que llevan los equipos de musica . desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## fernandoae

Lo mismo para vos: 
"Eso que preguntas de las dimensiones y demàs està todo en la hoja de datos del altavoz. Te da las medidas para caja con puerto y sin puerto."


----------



## nightwolf62

si gracias pero yo no tengo esos datos por eso la pregunta .bueno vuelvo a pasar los datos parlante de 7" 75watts impedancia 6 ohms son de los q llevan los equipos de musica hoy en dia muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho

Hola NightWolf.

Si no tenés los datos que te dice Fernando, entonces tenés que  en el buscador "Thiele Small". Hay un post de EZavalla donde se explica cómo medirlos y usarlos después para calcular tu caja.
Otra manera NO HAY.

Saludos


----------



## nightwolf62

muchas gracias cacho voy a probar


----------



## angel andres pagura

hola una preguta, quiero hacer una caja para dos woofers de 6.5" para mi auto, lo que quiero lograr es tener mejor golpe, ya que solo poseo 2 6x9.
mi duda es la siguiente.
que medidas tengo que usar para poder hacer una caja acustica para mi auto? y de que material me la recomiendan?

gracias a todos!

P/D: es la primera vez que escribo en el foro. asi que sean amables! ja ja


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

angel andres pagura dijo:


> woofers de 6.5" para mi auto, lo que quiero lograr es tener mejor golpe, ya que solo poseo 2 6x9.


Con 6.5" no creo que logres "golpes". 

¿Que tal un SUBwoofer? Los hay Digital Desing, RE Audio, MTX y un largo etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Como te dice Lázaro , con 6' vas a tener poco "golpe" , tenés que partir de 10' para arriba


----------



## angel andres pagura

te comento un poco como fue la cosa..

estaba por comprarme uno de 10" o 2 de 6.5", y me dijeron que como mi potencia era chica me combenia los de 6.5", mi potencia es de 200. 
te comento, yo no quiero que suene fuerte, lo que quiero es que se escuche bien los bajos.

y en todo caso de que no me sirvan la "c***da" ya la hice, asi que me gustaria que me ayudaran para armar un cajon que me ayude, les cuento que tengo un divisor de frecuencia de 3 via y un ecualizador "targa" pre amplificado. asi que por favor acesorenme para poder sacar el mojor sonido posible.

asi que gracias y espero su ayuda.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Por lo menos escribe la Marca y Modelo del Woofer a ver si tienen parámetros Thile & Small. Con los cuales se puede hacer la caja. Sino los tiene entonces ya se verá, a juzgar por la mirada (también creo que se pueden medir dichos parámetros).


----------



## angel andres pagura

CARACTERÍSTICAS:

MARCA: MOON 

MODELO:MWX-65

MEDIDA: 6.5"

WATTS: 200

IMPEDANCIA:  4 OHMS

CONO DE POLIPROPILENO

IMÁN PESADO 

ESTRUCTURA MAGNETICA DE 20 OZ

PERNO VENTILADO

RESP. DE FRECUENCIA 45 HZ-3,8KHZ

SENSIBILIDAD 92 DB

RANGO EXTENDIDO

Y TENGO UNA POTENCIA:

Sound Barrier GMX-240 

Potencia 240W / 4 ch 
Respuesta en Frecuencia 20hz - 30khz +- 3 dB 
S/N Ratio: 80dB 
Fuse: 5A

Eso es lo que tengo, se puede hacer algo?


----------



## Cacho

angel andres pagura dijo:


> ...me dijeron que como mi potencia era chica me combenia los de 6.5", mi potencia es de 200.


Sea de la potencia que sea tu amplificador, lo que te conviene comprar son parlantes buenos. Los de Car Audio suelen ser bazofias inmundas en cuestiones de rendimiento.

Partiendo de esa base, lo que hicieron fue recomendarte parlantes con unos (malos) 92dB de sensibilidad, cosa que está bastante por encima de los horribles niveles que logran las basuras caras que cargan los baúles de los autos.
Se ven bien, pero nada más. Las suspensiones son una piedra ("es para que soporte el movimiento del auto", mienten en los negocios) y eso, sumado con que buscan sólo bajar las frecuencias de resonancia les da la excusa perfecta.

Sin ir más lejos, date una vuelta por la página de Rockford Fosgate y mirá las sensibilidades de los "parlantes buenos": No pasan de 90dB y de promedio andan por los 86-88dB. Sin palabras... Está entre patético y lamentable.
Y más patético y lamentable es que la mayoría de los "quiero que mi auto suene fuerte" desconocen eso. Compran por aspecto y marca, nada más. Y si es caro, mejor...

Lo que te dicen del golpe es correcto: Poco vas a lograr con 6,5". El famoso golpe ese depende en gran parte del volumen de aire desplazado por los conos, entonces, a mayor diámetro del cono, mayor cantidad de aire se desplaza y mayor "golpe" se siente.
Buscá dos temas de EZavalla, uno sobre fabricación de cajas y medición de parámetros de los parlantes y el otro sobre la construcción de un subwoofer.
En el primero, aprendé a usar el WinISD, que los parámetros os tenés (aunque medirlos te vendría bien) y en el segundo, leé lo que dice sobre este genio de Linkwitz. Con eso podés compensar las frecuencias bajas, por lo menos en parte.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Cacho dijo:


> Y más patético y lamentable es que la mayoría de los "quiero que mi auto suene fuerte" desconocen eso. Compran por aspecto y marca, nada más. Y si es caro, mejor...



La gente acá ya conoce eso. Ademas las marcas de Audio Car se está actualizando:

*Con 98dB W/m*

BEYMA PRO8MI http://car.beyma.com/imgprod/productos/pdfs/PRO 8MIE.pdf

*Con 101dB W/m*

BEYMA PRO10MI http://car.beyma.com/imgprod/productos/pdfs/PRO 10MIE.pdf

Ejemplos:

Con 10"



Con 8"


De este último tengo la instalación:



Y un video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVYU41laKnY

¿Audio editado? No se, no estuve presente. 


PS: esa es una de las mejores marcas para *Car Audio*, pero no importando la categoría de competición usan Eminence, B&C, RFC, 18Sound, DAS y otras marcas.

PD: de igual forma los utilizan como Woofer y no como Subwoofer.

PD2: leyendo los primeros posts me di de cuenta que voy desviando el tema. Si creen conveniente lo mueven.


----------



## Tacatomon

Esos MTX de 15" se ven increibles. Siempre quise unos de esos pero ya se me calmo la hormona del car audio, ahora ando en busca de cosas más grandes (up to 18")

Saludos!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Cacho dijo:


> Las suspensiones son una piedra ("es para que soporte el movimiento del auto", mienten en los negocios) y eso, sumado con que buscan sólo bajar las frecuencias de resonancia les da la excusa perfecta.


Yo pensaba que era para mayor "calidad de sonido". 

O sea, para obtener mayor calidad había que sacrificar presión sonora. No creo que sea lo mismo tener que escuchar un Eminence/LEEA/Precision Devices a 1 metro de distancia que un tener un B&W 685 (por mencionar uno). 

Pongo de ejmplo el B&W 685 porque es una caracterizado como de "Hi Fi" y se ve su _pobre_ sensibilidad (88dB). 

Mi pregunta: si los parlantes de Car Audio y Hi Fi son tan "pesados" ¿por que no los hacen mas ligeros como los de Refuerzo Sonoro? ¿será que pierden calidad de sonido? 

No defiendo nada, solo pregunto.


----------



## Cacho

Veamos...

Un parlante ideal transforma toda la energía eléctrica en acústica. Acá ya empezamos mal, porque sólo transforman un porcentaje bajísimo en sonido: 2% es un muy buen número, así que imaginá las eficiencia de las que hablamos.

Empezando así, esto no pinta bien.
Habrás visto un parlante (supongo ) y sabrás que tienen un cono que se mueve para adelante y para atrás. Eso es lo que produce el sonido. No estoy diciendo nada nuevo.
También sabrás que estos conos tienen que estar centrados con bastante precisión, nada nuevo tampoco.

En el extremo de mayor diámetro, el cono se une al armazón por el ala. Es un anillo de algún material elástico (suelen ser de tela tratada con algo o de foam, una goma especial) y se usa para mantener centrado y en posición de reposo (en "0", digamos) a este bicho que se va a mover después.

En el otro extremo, se une al armazón (campana) con la araña. Es algo similar a un fuelle y cumple (entre otras) la misma función que el ala.

Cuanto más rígidos sean esos dos componentes, más le va a costar moverse al cono, eso es obvio. Las dos suspensiones estas se comportan como resortes y al igual que estos, cuanto más estiradas están (en un sentido u otro), más fuerza hacen en contra.
Entonces el movimiento será igual de rápido, pero más corto que en un parlante con suspensión más blanda (menos rígida) y _podés_ tener más distorsión. "Podés" está en itálicas por algo, ¿ok?.

Bueno, claro que al aumentar la rigidez de las suspensiones hay que aumentar la del cono, o tenderá a deformarse (o hasta romperse) al reproducir ondas y eso es más distorsión... A buscar balancear las rigideces...

Más arriba decía que el parlante duro iba a tener una carrera más corta, eso es un SPL más bajo en definitiva. Y una frecuencia de resonancia más baja también (eso es otro cantar, pero la suspensión dura, la baja).

En resumen, calidad de sonido y SPL no son cuestiones mutuamente excluyentes, sólo que es más barato (y fácil) diseñar un parlante en el que prime una u otra característica. Si tiene las dos cosas, seguro que tiene una etapa de I+D bastante grande y eso lo hace caro.
En general quien busca gran calidad no pretende un gran volumen, y el que busca volumen no busca tanta calidad... Pero ambos quieren que sea lo más barato posible 

Del lado del peso, no va tanto por la calidad.
¿Te acordás que dijimos que los parlantes tienen una eficiencia horrible? Bueno, casi toda la potencia que llega a los bornes se disipa como calor en la bobina y el imán, y estos se lo pasan a la campana.
No sólo da soporte, sino que también hace de radiador.
Más "pesado" el conjunto, más material tiene, más fácilmente podrá acomodar un pico de disipación.
Lo otro pesado en el parlante es el imán. Eso se debe al tamaño (uy, cómo me gusta decir obviedades) y al peso específico del material del que se hagan (más obviedades).
Estamos de acuerdo en que a determinado material no se lo podrá hacer generar un campo magnético de más de cierto límite por unidad de volumen, con lo que habrá que poner más volumen de "eso" para aumentar la fuerza del campo. Y de paso disipa mejor el calor.

En genera los materiales con características magnéticas menos atractivas son más baratos, así que uno enorme "común" y uno chiquito "superhiperconcentrado" darán el mismo resultado en cuanto a sonido, pero el precio es otro...

En el fondo, todo son negocios...

Hay (mucho) más para decir de parlantes, pero será otro día, que ya es tarde y me voy a dormir.

Saludos


----------



## maximoss3500

Hola quisiera hacerle una caja tipo bass reflex de 2 vias para un woffer de 5"1/4 100w 6 ohms marca american sound y un tiweter de 2 o 3"1/2 100w 10 ohms marca Mivic`s , quiero hacerlos sonar de lo mejor  e visto el pos y hay unsa caja con mas o menos estas medidas se podriam modificar sin ningun problema, espero us respuestas,


----------



## luicho92

de cuantos litros debo hacer la caja pra 4 woofer de 6 pulg...con divisiones en su interior o no??la idea es hacer una sola para ahorrar cash jaj...
que me acosejan?? son para 2 etapas de tda 7377


----------



## maximoss3500

Hola juan jose chamo tu debes sabertelas todas !! (haces buenos amplificadores con su frente fenomenal, contruyes baflez como todo un profecional) ya vaste  
Q*UE* bueno tener gente como vos!! le felisito!!
Amigo quiero hacer una caja sellada si se puedo para un woofer de 5 /4" o 6" asi paresida al de la foto. se ve sensilla pero no se a q*UE* dimensiones  la ago.
t*E* agradesco q*UE* me des una mano jeje
si no me pongo a inventar hay


----------



## Tacatomon

maximoss3500 dijo:


> Hola juan jose chamo tu debes sabertelas todas !! (haces buenos amplificadores con su frente fenomenal, contruyes baflez como todo un profecional) ya vaste
> Q bueno tener gente como vos!! le felisito!!
> Amigo quiero hacer una caja sellada si se puedo para un woofer de 5 /4" o 6" asi paresida al de la foto. se ve sensilla pero no se a q dimensiones  la ago.
> t agradesco q me des una mano jeje
> si no me pongo a inventar hay



Se ve que tienes ganas compañero. Lectura obligada: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Saludos!


----------



## maximoss3500

grasias amiga tacamon ya lo avia leido pero no entedi del muy bien las explicasiones y no se como usar el winISD , asi que lo deje asi, y me puse abuscar fotos, datos de bafles ya echos de mas o menos esas medidas para hacerla igual y colocar mi woofer 
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

maximoss3500 dijo:


> grasias *amiga* tacamon ya lo avia leido pero no entedi del muy bien las explicasiones y no se como usar el winISD , asi que lo deje asi, y me puse abuscar fotos, datos de bafles ya echos de mas o menos esas medidas para hacerla igual y colocar mi woofer
> saludos



 Epa! Soy chico! No te dejes llevar.
Mira, la cuestión de hacerle o no un baffle a un altavoz, ya depende de cada quien... Está claro que si uno desea aprovechar el altavoz como se debe es necesario obtener sus datos y hacerle algo a la medida!.

Ese tema no tiene pierde. Pa` arriba

Saludos!


----------



## maximoss3500

disculpa pana sorry lo que pasa es q ue tu nombre parese de mujer lo siento u.u

los parametros thes small del parlante q*UE* compre (chino) no los poseo, y no entiendo bien como medirlos, depaso no poseo el multimetro que tenga la opcion para frecuencimetro 
y se usara un programa como iscilador o generador de funciones no se como lo usaria. u.u no entendo muy ben eso


----------



## Tacatomon

Claro, es bueno contar con el instrumental mínimo, solo así se puede hacer un cajón con buen funcionamiento de acuerdo al altavoz. Igual puedes montar el altavoz en un cajón "Generico" para ya después en un futuro echarle ganas, ¡Claro! si el altavoz lo vale.

Saludos!


----------



## maximoss3500

sip eso are como empece la universidad no creo tener tiempo, pero de todos modos lo hare en algun huequito q*UE* sobre, y el altabos no creo que balga la penas matarse por hacerlo de lo mejor.
E*N* un futuro (5 años XD despues de graduarme) empesare con esto delos parlante las cajas y todo eso para entender todo  grasias Amigo Tacatomon se le agradese


----------



## mtssound

juan jose dijo:


> hola mfk. La mejor manera de hacerlo es conociendo las parametros de los woofers. Yo cuando no los tengo utilizo el siguiente metodo pero el mismo tiene dos deventajas:
> Necesitas algo de instrumenal dedicado y no siempre se puede ajustar. Por ejemplo cuado el volumen de la caja es del orden del volumen de los parlates (osea caja chicas).
> 
> Fijate si lo puedes hacer y me comentas.
> 
> Bueno, esto va para largo.
> 
> _primero veamos los fundamentos de por que hay que sintonizar una caja, sino es mejor un bafle cerrado o ¨sellado¨ como se llama.
> El bafle sonodeflecor de bajos o bass reflex como se denomina, basa su funcionamiento en la resonancia mecánica, a una frecuencia dada que depende de: Volúmen de la caja y área de la ventana contra el volúmen de aire puesto en vibración por el diafragma del altavóz. En las proximidades de la frecuencia de resonancia del altavóz, la onda sonora provocada por la parte trasera del diafragma sufre en la caja una inversión de fase de forma que sale al exterior a traves de la ventana en concordancia con la onda generada por la parte delantera del diafragma y por lo tanto se refuerzan.
> Por otra parte a la frecuencia de resonancia, la carga que el aire contenido en la caja ofrece al altavóz es mayor que a otras frecuencias, por lo que las oscilaciones del cono, poseen a fs, una menor amplitud. O sea se mueve menos el cono cuando la caja está bien sintonizada.
> Como concecuencia de ello, el margen de frecuencias bajas reproducibles por el bafle se extiende gracias a la ventana porque al estar sintonizados el pico de resonancia del altavóz es amortiguado por la mayor carga del bass reflex.
> La frecuencia de resonancia del bass reflex depende del volumen de la caja y del area de la ventana. Es directamente proporcional al area dela ventana e inversamente proporcional al volumen de la caja. (o sea, mayor volumen de caja y areas mas pequeñas de tubos pueden sintonizar frecuencias mas bajas y por ende mejores graves).
> Por último, la maxima efectividad de un bass reflex se da cuando la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja y el altavóz coinciden. Esto se logra de tres formas:
> 1 - ajustando la frecuencia de resonancia del altavoz a la del bass reflex (o sea, hacemos la caja, y luego compamos el parlante)
> 2 - variando el volumen de la caja (generalmente ya tenemos la caja armada).
> 3 - variamos la superficie de la ventana. Es la mejor _
> para ello, necesitamos:
> 1 - la caja con el altavóz colocado y el tubo de sintonia. Si es deventana rectangular el orificio ya realizado.
> 2 - un voltímetro preferentemente de aguja pero digital sirve, de 2 vca fondo de escala.
> 3 - un generador de funciones o de onda senoidal.
> 4 - un pequeño amplificador de unos pocos vatios.
> 5 - una resistencia de 100 ohms por 5 watts.
> 
> Procedimiento: Conectamos la resistencia de 100 ohms en serie con el bafle, la ventana toda cerrada o tubo circular tapado, y el generador de funciones a la entrada del amplificador.
> Colocamos el generador de funciones en 100 hz aproximadamente.
> Medimos con el voltimetro en los terminales del bafle y vamos subiendo el volumen del amplificador hasta que el voltimetro marque a un tercio de la escala. Luego se baja la frecuecia del generador hasta que el voltimetro marque maxima lectura. (esta frecuenia deberia coincidir con la frecuencia de resonancia del altavóz, si la conocemos sino esa es la frecuencia).
> Luego de esto, comenzamos a abrir la venana del bass reflex y la aguja del voltimetro (o lectura) comenzará a disminuir hasta llegar a un mínimo. La abertura correspondiente a este minimo es la sintonia del bass reflex. Calculamos el volumen equivalente del area de ventana por el largo del tubo y recalculamos el largo del tubo para un orificio del diametro que tiene (por ejemplo 3 pulgadas).
> 
> Y listo. Ya deberias de disfrutar de los mejores graves con ese parlante y esa caja.
> 
> 
> Consideraciones varias:
> 
> 1 - cajas perfectamente selladas sin filtraciones y con todo ya instalado (manijas, conectores, patas, proteccionems laterales, etc..)
> 2 - cajas con el parlante bien sujetado y sin vibraciones.
> 3 - cajas con la aislación acustica interna (muy recomendable para bajos profundos) ya insalada.
> 
> 
> Espero se entienda cualquier duda seguimos en contacto
> 
> suerte
> 
> juan jose








muchas gracias juan jose por tu aporte, pero tengo algunas dudas respecto al mismo:

Yo a medida que agrando el agujero para la respiracion de la caja el valor en el multimetro me va bajando, pero si hago un agujero mas grande del que va la aguja vuelve a subir? Y como podria determinar el largo del tubo? O es solo a oido?


Saludos


----------



## dajovb23

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Hola, tengo unos woofer's de 6" puestos en unas cajas que armé cuando era más chico que no sonaban bien pero no las usaba. Ahora me mudé a un departamento y me gustaría armar unos bafles chicos con esos woofers que creo que son buenos. Acá pongo los datos
> 
> Modelo: JAHRO LEP 6
> 6" Woofer
> Potencias: 50W RMS
> Peso Imán: 15 ozs
> Fo: 30Hz
> Respuesta en Frecuencia: 30-3500 Hz
> SPL: 90DB/1W/1m
> Gabinete: 33 x 29 x 20
> 
> Si alguien sabe de alguna caja que le pueda hacer, por favor publíquenla.
> Desde ya, muchas gracias!




amigo yo tambien estoy buscando las medidas para una caja para un woofer de 6" de 200w pero no he encontrado nada... espero que nuestros amigos nos ayudes


----------



## shevchenko

unas Karlson? (como para aprovechar los graves) 
o copiar unas de equipos de musica?

Saludos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/caja-acustica-tipo-karlson-14117/#post134715


----------



## dajovb23

shevchenko dijo:


> unas Karlson? (como para aprovechar los graves)
> o copiar unas de equipos de musica?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 14117/#post134715[/url]



gracias shevchenko, es muy buen aporte pero estoy buscando un diseño para mejorar una de un automovil ya que se pierde el bajo y la hice como se ve en la foto...


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimado: 
NO HAY "caja para 6" !! Te recomiendo que leas aqui el el foro , pero hay tantas cajas como parlantes diferentes hay . Si sabes los parametros del parlante , vas a construir una caja que de lo maximo posible ... sino puedes adivinar durante años !
Con 6" tampoco esperes grandes bajos , tendrias que pensar en un subwoofer .


----------



## Leonardo14

Hola necesito saber medidas para la caja de resonancia para un amplificador para guitarra eléctrica.es de 5.5"


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola Leonardo, no hay cajas específicas para un 5". Leete la respuesta justo arriba de tu pregunta. Primero habría que obtener los parámetros de Thiele Small...


----------



## AntonioAA

La guitarra electrica no requiere de ninguna caja especial . Copia algun modelito que veas y nada mas.
Fijate que tienen la tapa atras casi abierta .


----------



## angelpelegri

Yo también necesito otros planos para subwofer de 6", soy de Cuba


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

angelpelegri dijo:


> Yo también necesito otros planos para subwofer de 6", soy de Cuba



Mejor leé acá: Caja para woofer 6"

PD: no importa de donde seas, la física y la matemática es la misma para todos los países del planeta Tierra.


----------

